# A Weight Loss Motivation poem



## Wren (Nov 20, 2020)

A Good Weigh

You are the one responsible
For what goes in your mouth
So don’t blame other people when....
Your belly’s heading South!

You've got to find some self control
And keep your lips shut tight
When someone tempts you with a treat
You must resist that bite

It’s no good blaming someone else
For all that cake you ate
‘Cause you’re the one who pigged it all....
And even licked the plate!

“I don’t know why I’ve gained a pound!”
You say with feigned surprise
When actually you know just why....
That chocolate ..... those fruit pies....

You must know what the answer is
To win this weight loss game
Just tell yourself to ‘get a grip’
There’s no one else to blame

I know that when all’s said and done
It sometimes is quite tough
But just think of how good you’ll feel
When you have lost enough

If you can say you've stayed on plan
For every single day
Aside from something medical....
You WILL  have a good weigh

So come on all you 'fat club’ friends
Let's all get back on track
And by the time that Covid's gone
Your trousers will be slack ...


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 20, 2020)

The Blue Fridge Mountains Diet!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 21, 2020)

Thanks for this, Wren!

I just love the closing verse...

"So come on all you 'fat club’ friends
Let's all get back on track
And by the time that Covid's gone
Your trousers will be slack" ...

ROFLMAO!


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2020)

Well, I read your poem and it got to me but...


----------

